# Civil Union Marriage



## Retty25 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi,

Please would you be able to give me some advice on the following...

I am a South African and am wanting to know which would be the fastest, easiest and least expensive route to marrying my partner and emigrating to Germany with him (not particularly in that order).

He is an EU Citizen (Italian) who has family living in Germany. We have been living together for 12 and a half years.

Kind Regards...


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Retty25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please would you be able to give me some advice on the following...
> 
> ...


I would not recommend to try and get married in Germany. It's an administrative nightmare for non-EEA nationals who are also not residents.

Get married where you are ordinarily resident and apply for a short term Schengen visa for family member of an EEA national. 

You can then convert this in Germany to a 5-year residence card.

To be able to do this and stay beyond 90 days in Germany, your Italian partner needs to exercise treaty rights - mostly that means working in Germany. He could also study full time or be self-sufficient, the latter option might be a bit tricky and needs potentially expensive health insurance..


----------



## Retty25 (Mar 11, 2015)

*Civil Union Marraige*

Hi,

Thank you so much for responding, really appreciate.

Would it not be easier to get married in Denmark as the documents are all translated there and then go to Germany?

Kind Regards...


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Retty25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much for responding, really appreciate.
> 
> ...


If it's somehow easier for you to get married in Denmark rather than South Africa, then that will work, too.


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 17, 2015)

ALKB said:


> If it's somehow easier for you to get married in Denmark rather than South Africa, then that will work, too.


You have the patient of a saint....

Alternately - If the OP is not living in Denmark, or Greenland or anywhere, Scotland has Gretna Green. No residency required, but do book ahead of time, it's not quite Vegas.

google Gretna Green for more.


----------

